
Renegade Star Rips Through Space - hoag
http://news.discovery.com/space/renegade-star-rips-through-space.html
======
hoag
Nothing much here other than one of the most spectacular astrophotos I've seen
in a long time, not to mention a pretty phenomenal event. Ok, ok, and also, I
really love the last couple paragraphs re: alien civilizations, especially the
footnote. Petty entertaining.

